# Forgotten gems (music)



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I've been going through 200+GB of mp3s on my external hard disk in order to give me something different to listen to on the old Nano.

Some tracks I've stumbled across and forgotten how good they were include:

The Cure - Lullaby
Crash Test Dummies - Mmm mmm mmm mmm
Malcolm McLaren - Madam Butterfly
The Stone Roses - I wanna be adored
Edwyn Collins - A girl like you
Jamiroquai - Cosmic Girl (Full Intention Remix)
Mint Royale - I don't know
Hollis P Munroe - I'm Lonely
St Germain - Rose Rouge
Jodeci - Freek 'n You (MK Dub Mix)
Tube & Berger - Straight Ahead
DJ Professor - Runner
Joe Smooth - Promised Land
Sydney Youngblood - If only I could
Grandmaster Flash - White Lines
Jonny L - Ooh I like it
Captain Hollywood Project - More and more
Cappella - U Got 2 Know
Mr Scruff - Get a move on
Tina Turner - We don't need another hero
The Beta Band - Assessment
Bastian - You've Got My Love (Chocolate Puma Remix)
DJ Rolando - Aztec Mystic
Erick Morillo, Harry Romero and Jose Nunez - Dancin'
Roy Davis Jr featuring Peven Everett - Gabriel
Mach 747 - Invading Privately (29 Palms Remix)
Electronic - Lucky Bag
Grace Jones - Slave to the Rhythm
Red Hot Chilli Peppers - Under the bridge
Interpol - Untitled

A bit of an eclectic mix  
Has anyone else got any other tracks from yesteryear that are worth another listen?

Rogue


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Good selection. Try these

Bassheads - Is there anybody out there
DeLacey - Hideaway
Sugarhill Gang - Rappers Delight
Natural Life - Strange World
Dire Straights - Money for Nothing
Adamski - Killer
Source ft Candi Staton - You got the love
Young Disciples - Apparntly Nothing
Queen - We will rock you and anything else
Shamen - Eberneezer Goode
K-Klass - Rhythm is a mystery
Stereo MC's - Connected
Warren G - Regulate
KC and the Sunshine Band - Boogie Shoes
Isaac Hayes - Shaft
Wild Cherry - Play that funky Music

and so many more :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Some great tracks in there mate 8)

Here's a few of my favourite "older" tracks although I guess some of these are not as forgotten as others!

Blondie - 'Denis'
Bob Marley and the Wailers - 'I shot the sheriff'
De la Soul - 'the Magic number' 8) 
Deacon Blue - 'Queen of the New Year'
Deee-Lite - 'Groove is in the heart' 8) 
Depeche Mode - 'Enjoy the Silence'
The Eagles - 'Hotel California' 8) 
Eric Clapton - 'Layla'
The Farm - 'Groovy Train' 8)
Faithless - 'Drifting away'
Fine Young Canibals - 'She drives me crazy'
Guns n Roses - 'Paradise City'
Happy Mondays - 'Step on'
Inspiral Carpets - 'this is how it feels'
The Jam - 'Going underground'
James - 'Sit down' 8) 
Jesus Jones - 'Right here, right now' 8) 
Kirsty MacColl - 'Walking down Madison' 8) 
The La's - 'There she goes'
Leftfield - 'Melt'
Lightning Seeds - 'Life of Riley'
Moloko - 'Bring it back'
Ocean Colour Scene - 'The riverboat song' 8) 
Robert Miles - 'Children'
Run DMC - 'Walk this way'
Shed 7 - 'Speakeasy' 8) 
The Smiths - 'Sheila take a bow'
Sneaker pimps - 'Spin spin sugar'
Soul II soul - 'Back to life'
Soup Dragons - 'I'm free'
Squeeze - 'Cool for cats'
St Germain - 'Sure thing'
The Style Council - 'Walls come tumbling down'
Sub sub - 'Ain't no love, ain't no use'
The Tamperer - 'Feel it'
Thin Lizzy - 'The boys are back in town'
Ultra Nate - 'Free'
The Undertones - 'Teenage kicks' 8) 
The Wonderstuff - 'Radio asskiss' 8)


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Good to see another St Germain fan 8)

Rogue


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Great minds 'n' all! 8) :lol:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

The Jam - Town Called Malice

The Happy Mondays - Kinky Afro

Paul Simon - Diamonds On The Soles Of Her Shoes

The Eagles - New Kid In Town

The Smiths - Girlfriend In A Coma


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

You've all forgotten

Alison Limerick - Where love lives


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ok I feel old now :?


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Chaka Demus & Pliers - She don't let nobody.

* Coat on, and heading for the door. *


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

You youngsters, they're not old.

"HITS OF THE BLITZ"  Jill Daniels

Joe 8)


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm in a quiet and peaceful mood this morning, so how about ...

Most stuff by J J Cale ... cool, laid-back, top-down, summer cruise music.

Penguin Cafe Orchestra ...

David Bedford - "The Odyssey" - anybody?

Holly Cole ... "Temptation" is just exquisite

Leo Kottke ... that man can play the guitar

Ben Lee ... not old, just overlooked (?) ... Awake Is the New Sleep.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ABC - Lexicon of Love
Lloyd Cole - Rattlesnakes
Chic - best of 
Pete Yorn - Music for the morning after
Black - Comedy
B52s - Wild Planet
Massive Attack -Blue Lines

All had a run-out of late


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

TTonyTT said:


> I'm in a quiet and peaceful mood this morning, so how about ...
> 
> Most stuff by J J Cale ... cool, laid-back, top-down, summer cruise music.
> *Magnolia* Mmmmmmm. 8)
> ...


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

garyc said:


> ABC - Lexicon of Love
> Lloyd Cole - Rattlesnakes
> Chic - best of
> Pete Yorn - Music for the morning after
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Chic
Massive Attack

Ditto - The Chic CD is still in the car


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

TTonyTT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > ABC - Lexicon of Love
> ...


Another vote for Chic. 

I've been meaning to buy a 'best of' CD for Chic for some time.

Can anyone tell me if there are different versions and which one would be the best to go for?

Many thanks. (Apologies for highjacking the thread ever so slightly  )


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Another vote for Chic.
> 
> I've been meaning to buy a 'best of' CD for Chic for some time.
> 
> ...


This is the version I've got:
http://www.101cd.com/detail.aspx?produc ... dept=Music


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

TTonyTT said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > Another vote for Chic.
> ...


I did my own compilation from allofmp3 and some itunes.

One has to of course include Sister Sledge for that full Chic Organisation feel.

I just love that Nile Rogers/Bernard Edwards rythm guitar and bass thang. So classy.

full length version of "I want your love", "Good Times" (with its much sampled riff, and "Thinking of You" (S Sledge) still sound great cranked up.

8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

TTonyTT said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > Another vote for Chic.
> ...


But that looks even better!  Just got to edit out "Frankie"


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

garyc said:


> ABC - Lexicon of Love
> *Lloyd Cole - Rattlesnakes*
> Chic - best of
> Pete Yorn - Music for the morning after
> ...


'tis a good'un

Another thread would be iPod surprises - you buy an album for a particular track, and then on random get hit with a song you never knew about but is superb. He's not my favourite artist but 'From here you can almost see the sea' by David Gray caught my attention recently.

Any other surprises?


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> I'm in a quiet and peaceful mood this morning, so how about ...
> 
> Most stuff by J J Cale ... cool, laid-back, top-down, summer cruise music.
> 
> ...


Holy shit, another human being who has heard of the PCO!!!! 8)

"Music for a found harmonium" is the song I want played at my funeral.
Also features in the Australian film "Malcolm" for all you trivia buffs.

Rogue


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

jdn said:


> Another thread would be iPod surprises - you buy an album for a particular track, and then on random get hit with a song you never knew about but is superb. He's not my favourite artist but 'From here you can almost see the sea' by David Gray caught my attention recently.
> 
> Any other surprises?


iPod surprise for me would be JosÃ© GonzalÃ©s' "Crosses".
A fantastically haunting track.

Rogue


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

iPod surprise:

Tindersticks "if Youre Looking For a Way Out" from Simple Pleasures. Stunning cover of the old Odyssey disco smoocher.

Sweet.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Rogue said:


> TTonyTT said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in a quiet and peaceful mood this morning, so how about ...
> ...


You're not the only one - I love that tune too 

Some really cool songs have been listed here 8)

Off to have a shuffle around in my files :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

PaulS said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > TTonyTT said:
> ...


You have pm Paul.

BTW Try "By This River" Brian Eno from 'Before and After Science'

Simply beautiful. Beautifully Simple.

And while we are leftfield try:

Yo-Yo Ma - Prelude From The Unaccompanied Cello Suite No. 1 In G Major

Fantastic cello. Trivia fans - it features in Master and Commander

Oh and finally, if you like cello, strings etc and you have a half decent hi fi, you should try the S&M live version Metallica "Nothing Else Matters" with the San Francisco Symphony Orcestra. LOUD. It stuns every time.

Actually, we done shuffle and surprises, how about Trios?

Bands OK. Police, Rush, Placebo etc. but moreover trios of different versions of the same song that all go together:

Here's mine:

Nothing Else Matters:

1. Gregorian Version.

2. Lucy Silvas version (also an ipod shuffle surprise)

3. Metallica S&M version.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> PaulS said:
> 
> 
> > Rogue said:
> ...


Actually the Die Krupps version of Nothing Else Matter rocks. As does the covers of One and Enter Sandman (its a tribute album they did of Metallica covers...)


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

One (of many) Ipod suprises for me: *Mobiles - Drowning in Berlin* - from a compilation :roll:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Rogue said:


> Holy shit, another human being who has heard of the PCO!!!! 8)
> 
> "Music for a found harmonium" is the song I want played at my funeral.
> Also features in the Australian film "Malcolm" for all you trivia buffs.
> ...


Yup. I think I have most (if not all) of the PCO's albums. Not got quite as far as planning my funeral music yet though. I must get more organised.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > Holy shit, another human being who has heard of the PCO!!!! 8)
> ...


I bought Preludes, airs and yodels specifically for Music For A Found Harmonium (there's also an Irish version and an Orb remix on that album).
I was also pleasantly surprised to hear I recognised "Telephone And Rubber Band" as well as a few others.

With regards to the funeral music, I attended the funeral of a school friend when I was 26 (he was only 25 when he was killed) and his family played his favourite Oasis songs in the church.
Andy wasn't religious and I hated hearing the priest going on about the religious side of things as I thought it was very impersonal to Andy.
I decided there and then that I don't want any religious readings etc. at my funeral, but would instead like some of my favourite songs played and for those in attendance to remember me in their own way.

Rogue


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Rogue said:


> TTonyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Rogue said:
> ...


In the same vein, I will be having a Humanist funeral. My nan died last year. She was devoutly atheist, and the totally no-religious funeral did her proud.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Rogue said:


> I bought Preludes, airs and yodels specifically for Music For A Found Harmonium (there's also an Irish version and an Orb remix on that album).
> Rogue


That CD looks like a compilation? Presumably apart from a few extras (like the remixes you mention) to persuade people to buy it. I hate it when record companies do that!

Have you got the 4CD box set "history" thing that was released a few years back?


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > I bought Preludes, airs and yodels specifically for Music For A Found Harmonium (there's also an Irish version and an Orb remix on that album).
> ...


Nope.
I specifically bought that album for Music for a found harmonium.
I might look into getting some of their other stuff though.

Christ, the dog's just farted again and by the smell of it she must have snuck out for a kebab last night. :x

Rogue


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Rogue said:


> Christ, the dog's just farted again and by the smell of it she must have snuck out for a kebab last night. :x


 :lol: :lol: :lol: - does it take THAT long to filter through? 

Hev x


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Hev said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > Christ, the dog's just farted again and by the smell of it she must have snuck out for a kebab last night. :x
> ...


I had to leave my computer room, such was the ferocity of the stench!

Rogue


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

After my copy got stolen a few years back when I was at Uni, I have finally managed to track down 'The White Room' by KLF.

It arrived whilst I was on holiday last week, and I've only had a chance to open it today and i've been thumping it out all day through my Harman Kardons! God, it's better than I ever remembered, 90's class!

8)


----------

